# Which torch tip do you use?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just curious which torch tip you guys use? Which brand do you like? Do you like a piezo start? or do you use a striker? Do you use a different tip for certain applications?

I personally use a Lenox self ignite, swivel for the most part.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

B-Tank w turbo setup. Manual ignition (I use shoot-a-lite, its badass) turbo tips, size depending on application.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

B-tank turbo torch extreme setup for outside and a Prestolite for inside. The turbo torch set up that I have is very loud. 1/2" to 6" soft solder. I braze with oxygen and acetylene. 

Turbotorch for map gas as well.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

What do you need a torch for when ya got shark bites??:whistling2:


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

i use a lighter... with a swivel head turbo torch


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rothenberger super fire 3 and turbo torch STK503


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Either a Turbotorch on my B tank with tips from A-3 to A-32 or a Turbotorch stk-9 on Mapp gas if I don't want to haul the big tank out of the truck. As was said earlier, the B tank is noisey so sometimes that's the reason to use the little guy.





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's my torch.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What I use


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

This is why I have every single size of turbo tip... :laughing:


----------



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

stk9 by TT


----------

